# melted ...



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

... in her favorite spot ... our favorite time of day :biggrin1:
I just love to feel the weight of her little head resting on my leg...

What is your havs favorite spot to "melt"?


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

lol, couldn't resist 1 more picture...


----------



## nlb (Feb 26, 2012)

As I read your post, Cass is sleeping right on my lap. She likes to lay between my legs or, at my side...whatever suits her at the moment. 
In bed I get a dog on one side, and a cat on the other...oy!


----------



## whimsy (Apr 3, 2010)

Awww...Such sweet pictures... She looks alot like my Whimsy in those pictures..even the position. Yep..they love being on us or next to us don't they!


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

as the weather has gotten colder, Cash has been cuddlier! he sleeps in the well between me and dh, but makes sure to tuck right into my waste/hip! I love it. and he is a sound sleeper. can not wake him or move him. he is like a log. unless... he makes the mistake of curling up at our feet. if we move and he is touched by a foot from underneath the covers-- he growls at it and then huffs off the bed. I can touch him with my butt, or my hands from under the covers but not our feet. LOL.


----------



## rokipiki (Oct 15, 2010)

Sweet Tillie! Yes, that's the best place to sleep! Smells nice, feels nice. Roki likes to cuddle in bed before I turn off light and go to sleep. Here is pic - it tells the story better than thousands words


----------



## misstray (Feb 6, 2011)

As much of a lovey that Brody is, I've never been able to have him lay nicely next to me. He either wants to be at my feet (or on them) or up at my head. If I pick him up for a cuddle he immediately climbs up onto my shoulders. When I sit on the couch, he's either at my feet or on the back of the couch at my head. Even when we go to bed, he's either at my head snuggled in amongst the pillows or at my feet (while I'm reading)...that is until I turn the light off. Then he immediately comes and snuggles into the small of my back. He even gently scratches back the covers so he can be as close to me as possible. And then he's out for the night and usually stays in the same spot all night.


----------



## BearsMom (Jul 16, 2012)

Tillie is just adorable  ....I love when Bear lies on top of my leg or against my body. I think it's just as much his security as it is mine. <3


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

thanks! yes, she IS my security blankey...


----------



## Izzy-bella (Mar 26, 2011)

Oh I am so envious...both of mine will only stay on my lap as long as I am patting and rubbing them...the minute I stop they are off to right at my feet. 

Once in a great while they will stay put and I just love it! As time goes by (they are still young and very active) I hope it will change and they will snuggle up more. 

These picture are all adorable.
Thanks for sharing


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

ya, she's at my feet/legs right now. lol She actually somehow 'trained' herself very young, as soon as she hears my recliner go up she leaps onto my legs... when she hears me put my laptop away she jumps down. she's been doing this since she was big enough to jump up on my chiar. lol She doesn't really lay on my 'lap' at all, it's the space between my legs on my recliner...  her favorite place ever.


----------



## motherslittlehelper (Mar 18, 2010)

Izzy-bella said:


> Oh I am so envious...both of mine will only stay on my lap as long as I am patting and rubbing them...the minute I stop they are off to right at my feet.
> 
> Once in a great while they will stay put and I just love it! As time goes by (they are still young and very active) I hope it will change and they will snuggle up more.
> 
> ...


Augie was around two before he would allow himself to jump on our laps and stay put for any length of time. Now, he does what it sounds like Tillie does. He waits for the recliner footrest to pop up, and for us to grab the newspaper, and then he jumps up and rests on our lap for a long time. Finn hasn't gotten there yet. He has ants in his pants - he can't sit still for more than a minute.


----------



## motherslittlehelper (Mar 18, 2010)

Cute photos, by the way, Tammy!


----------



## The Laughing Magpie (Aug 20, 2009)

Too cute! Yogi spoons with me or DH he gets in bed at about 5am right in the middle and finds the person on their side.


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

I'm jealous of everyone with a cuddler! It has to be very cold for Abby to even get near me. Out of bed - never! McGee is starting to come round a little and if I put him on my lap he will stay as long as he is being petted. Stinkers!


----------



## Anna6 (Oct 21, 2012)

Nina likes to be caried hanging over our arm. She also likes to roll over belly up and lay like a baby. At night she is in the crate in her cat bed crulled up. If she hears my footsteps goign upstairs she wants to go up to my studio and sit with me on the couch, preferably wedged between two people or an arm rest and my thigh.


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

Sweet girl. Zoey and Maddie snuggle so close I cant even move in bed. What is Tillie doing for your birthday?


----------



## motherslittlehelper (Mar 18, 2010)

Kathie said:


> I'm jealous of everyone with a cuddler! It has to be very cold for Abby to even get near me. Out of bed - never! McGee is starting to come round a little and if I put him on my lap he will stay as long as he is being petted. Stinkers!


Kathie, I'll bet McGee will start staying on your lap longer now that he is getting a bit older. And once Abby sees McGee on your lap more, maybe she will come around? It took Augie until about McGee's age and he still doesn't like to be held closely - he will wiggle free and jump down. Finn will allow us to snuggle him in close for short periods, so I think he is going to end up the more loving of my boys.


----------



## heatherk (Feb 24, 2011)

So sweet! Cey will occasionally walk up to my back (if I'm laying on my side) and plop down with a huge sigh right between my shoulder blades or near the back of my head, and then squirm close. You probably already saw these pictures as I posted them the other day, but sometimes after he does that he stretches his head up into the crook of my neck, and I caught it on camera .

He also likes to 'roll' on people's shoulders while they are sitting on the couch


----------



## lkwilson (Mar 6, 2011)

Hi Tammy, nice to see my favorite girl again... she is so sweet. The comment about the weight really hit home, after Coach has gone out in the morning, he comes back to bed and then really konks... His little 7 lbs feels like a dead weight, so comforting.


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

hey! wow, coach is only 7 lbs!!? tiny guy!!


----------



## lkwilson (Mar 6, 2011)

Yes, I always thought him and Tillie would have a fun time together being so close in size.


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

ya, maybe someday we'll be able to get them together!! If we ever get down to my aunt's in Cotati again AND you are IN the country... lol
Tillie has actually filled out a bit in her old age and is 9 lbs now!!!  She was 7 lbs forever... lol


----------



## Ewokpup (Nov 3, 2012)

Missy said:


> as the weather has gotten colder, Cash has been cuddlier! he sleeps in the well between me and dh, but makes sure to tuck right into my waste/hip! I love it. and he is a sound sleeper. can not wake him or move him. he is like a log. unless... he makes the mistake of curling up at our feet. if we move and he is touched by a foot from underneath the covers-- he growls at it and then huffs off the bed. I can touch him with my butt, or my hands from under the covers but not our feet. LOL.


I actually prefer the curling up at feet. I worry I will roll over on her tail and wake her up.


----------



## Ewokpup (Nov 3, 2012)

on top of her carrier!!!!!


----------



## Ewokpup (Nov 3, 2012)

Kathie said:


> I'm jealous of everyone with a cuddler! It has to be very cold for Abby to even get near me. Out of bed - never! McGee is starting to come round a little and if I put him on my lap he will stay as long as he is being petted. Stinkers!


Abby and McGee!?!? I'm watching NCIS right now. :whoo:
Maybe if you used a coffin for a bed like the Abby on TV...(i know that will sound really really weird to folks who dont watch ncis...).


----------



## Jennifer29 (Oct 16, 2012)

I am lucky, I have a cuddler.....a super cuddler.  Indy usually sleepsby my feet on the chaise lounge part of the couch but I can pull him up to hug him at any time and keep him to cuddle like this pic.










Ugh....please excuse my pjs/appearance.....only look at the cute sleeping puppy please.


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

awwwwwww, sweet boy!


----------

